# Blue Tape Lol



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

PRO Painters COUNT on Scotch Blue Painter's Tape.

http://youtu.be/MKi7Dt0-NDU


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't get it


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Carl said:


> I don't get it


Neither do I.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I count on it.

Used three rolls today.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Every time I try to use it on baseboards it just falls off. So, I rarely use it any more.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I switched to frog tape,only use blue tape if I need to cover/tape paper to the floors


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I've never used frog tape, but say I spray finish my baseboards, wait a few days, then frog tape them to finish the walls. Would I get any issues? I like the blue tape but not for that, usually for masking against finished wood

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> I've never used frog tape, but say I spray finish my baseboards, wait a few days, then frog tape them to finish the walls. Would I get any issues? I like the blue tape but not for that, usually for masking against finished wood Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> I paint the base today,i frog tape it tomorrow.Never had a tape lift a paint off


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I use white tape for most everything. On fresh paint, whatever. If you dont press it in too hard and you take it off expediently you don't have problems and it is IMO much easier to use.

A lot of guys don't know this I notice. When you pull ur tape. As soon as you begin pulling get ur hand and the tape,end ur pullimg at close to 360 degrees angle. It makes all the difference in the world for to not damage the surface the tape is sticking to. I see guys make the mistake all of the time of not pulling the tape at that steep angle and damaging the taped surface.


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

I've recently tried the Frog Tape. It was only $1 more a roll in the store I bought it in. Worth every penny IMO. Basically, the commercial implies you're not a pro if you don't count on blue tape. False advertisement.


----------



## capnjack2 (Jan 15, 2014)

*blue tape*

Hey, Folks! I have been a full-time painter for only a short time but have watched the price increase dramatically. Recently, I found that Harbor Freight blue tape is actually pretty good. Wayyyyy better than HDX from Home Depot. The best part is it's only about $4 a roll for the 2 inch tape!

Jack


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> I've never used frog tape, but say I spray finish my baseboards, wait a few days, then frog tape them to finish the walls. Would I get any issues? I like the blue tape but not for that, usually for masking against finished wood
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


The only difference between frog tape and blue tape is that the frog tape has some goo that is supposed to be released that will seal the edge of the tape down so that you do not get paint bleeding underneath. I think any pro with about a year of experience knows how to tape properly and not get paint bleeding under the tape though....we have certainly been fine for decades before frog tape came along. I bought one roll of frog tape once to try it, and it comes in a little circular plastic case which I still have....is good for storing tape rolls so they don't get crushed. Other than that I think it's wasting money, but I'm sure it's great for homeowners. I paint trim with Aura, tape it off with regular 3M blue tape 20 or 30 minutes later and I have never had any problems so I'm sure waiting a whole day is not going to be an issue at all.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Carl said:


> The only difference between frog tape and blue tape is that the frog tape has some goo that is supposed to be released that will seal the edge of the tape down so that you do not get paint bleeding underneath. I think any pro with about a year of experience knows how to tape properly and not get paint bleeding under the tape though....we have certainly been fine for decades before frog tape came along. I bought one roll of frog tape once to try it, and it comes in a little circular plastic case which I still have....is good for storing tape rolls so they don't get crushed. Other than that I think it's wasting money, but I'm sure it's great for homeowners. I paint trim with Aura, tape it off with regular 3M blue tape 20 or 30 minutes later and I have never had any problems so I'm sure waiting a whole day is not going to be an issue at all.


3M's 2080 and 2093 have their version of Frog Tapes magic goo, which they call EdgeLock. I have yet to use them in a demanding application, so I don't how they compare to Frog Tape.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Gough said:


> 3M's 2080 and 2093 have their version of Frog Tapes magic goo, which they call EdgeLock. I have yet to use them in a demanding application, so I don't how they compare to Frog Tape.


Although I use mostly white tape, I just finished a job which required the masking of some really rough surfaces to make a perfect contrast line, so I decided to try the 3M Edgelock. I was so impressed by it, I was actually gonna post a great review about how well it actually works. Much better than FrogTape in my opinion. 

Home Depot's HDX blue tape is a joke, (unless you're masking wallpaper). It has such a low tack that It's not very useful for me unless I reinforce the perimeters with white tape. The only useful purpose I've found for the HDX blue tape is for taping thresholds and other high-traffic areas where white tape tends to get burned-on and leaves a residue.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I have just about quit using white tape. Too many messes have been made. The last one was when my apprentice used white tape on some rubber thresholds on really big garage doors. I noticed it almost immediately and pulled it, but it was too late. 

Recently did a side by side comparison of the 3M delicate and yellow frog tape on some glass cabinet doors. Both did well as far as edge bleed. The 3M pulled easier but left some adhesive residue on the glass in places. The yellow frog was harder to pull but left no residue. 

Also been experimenting with the 3M exterior blue. It has some quirks but so far I like it. Doesn't get brittle after a few days like the regular blue. Also seems to have a little more tack.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I only use blue 3M. If I have a problem edge to deal with, like a color change on a heavily textured bullnose corner, then I use a product called _Tape Seal_. I know some use the other color of paint trick (if they have it), or caulk, to do the same thing, but I still feel this is the easiest IMO.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Any of you guys ever have to paint exterior stucco? What tape do you use for making ON the stucco? I've used the white tape and it didn't stick.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Any of you guys ever have to paint exterior stucco? What tape do you use for making ON the stucco? I've used the white tape and it didn't stick.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


Red stucco tape, for both under and on stucco.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

On a non delicate surface I use the standard 3M yellow at about $2 a roll. It will stand up to a day in the hot sun and then will come off clean. Just don't use the cheapo yellow tape or you will be sorry. I still use the blue where needed.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gough said:


> Red stucco tape, for both under and on stucco.


Red stucco tape? Never seen that before? That's pretty expensive for one till of tape for masking stucco

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> Any of you guys ever have to paint exterior stucco? What tape do you use for making ON the stucco? I've used the white tape and it didn't stick.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk



There is a Scotch green stucco tape they started selling at SW. I like it for a lot of things really, inside and out. It's medium-high tack and sticks well. Three day release I think.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Red stucco tape? Never seen that before? That's pretty expensive for one till of tape for masking stucco
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


3M 5959 is one version.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> There is a Scotch green stucco tape they started selling at SW. I like it for a lot of things really, inside and out. It's medium-high tack and sticks well. Three day release I think.


Is that the 2060 for hard-to-stick surfaces?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> Is that the 2060 for hard-to-stick surfaces?



Yeah, that's what I was thinking of. They sell it at my local hardware store too. Handy stuff, sticks like the white without as much potential for an adhesive mess. 

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...7000000_nid=Q4JK71T7F8be94R0HRQVZXgl&MDR=true


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Gough said:


> Red stucco tape, for both under and on stucco.


That's my go-to-tape for stucco. It also works great on brick pavers...plenty of grab.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

capnjack2 said:


> Hey, Folks! I have been a full-time painter for only a short time but have watched the price increase dramatically. Recently, I found that Harbor Freight bluze tape is actually pretty good. Wayyyyy better than HDX from Home Depot. The best part is it's only about $4 a roll for the 2 inch tape!
> 
> Jack


Agree especially with the price of frog tape.its really "jumped"


----------



## SuperiorPainter (Feb 12, 2011)

We only use blue tape on surfaces that have cured out.


South-FL-Painter said:


> I switched to frog tape,only use blue tape if I need to cover/tape paper to the floors


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

3m 2080. The best for color changes or fresh paint surface. Less than 24 hour cure on a two coated advance job. No lifting of advance. Bar none it is the best.


----------



## SuperiorPainter (Feb 12, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> 3m 2080. The best for color changes or fresh paint surface. Less than 24 hour cure on a two coated advance job. No lifting of advance. Bar none it is the best.


How much does a roll cost?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought pros didn't use tape?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I thought pros didn't use tape?


Trouble maker. 




Good to hear from you! :thumbsup:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

TJ Paint said:


> I thought pros didn't use tape?


Try and spray without masking

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

SuperiorPainter said:


> How much does a roll cost?


Its about 6 dollar a roll. A steal instead of paying for an hour of labor to touch up lifted paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

journeymanPainter said:


> Try and spray without masking
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


I have actually. You can save a bunch of time skipping the masking step!


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I Never use blue tape or green tape, it is more expensive and I can consider it for the "bleed" factor but nothing more.

Rounded drywall corners where wall meets ceiling is one where bleed as well as drywall pull off is a factor as well as stripes down centers of walls like in commercial applications I will use them.


----------



## autobear (Apr 29, 2014)

Frog tape is some of the best new technology around. There is no comparison with the blue tape. 3M is having a fit because of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gough said:


> 3M's 2080 and 2093 have their version of Frog Tapes magic goo, which they call EdgeLock. I have yet to use them in a demanding application, so I don't how they compare to Frog Tape.


I've had great results with EdgeLock. I prefer it over Frog Tape. As for the blue tape? I use it to mask exterior windows.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I have actually. You can save a bunch of time skipping the masking step!


Lol :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

autobear said:


> Frog tape is some of the best new technology around. There is no comparison with the blue tape. 3M is having a fit because of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


 
:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

10 bucks a roll for exterior blue tape :yes::no::no:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> 10 bucks a roll for exterior blue tape :yes::no::no:



Yeah really what a gouge. I got a free roll in a combo pack. Went back to get another roll and the combo pack (4 rolls) was only $5 more than a single roll of the ext.


----------

